# Kinda like sex!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered up a set of Wolff springs for my new Ruger P345. All that antisipation for less than 5 min.s work. I could do it in half that much time now that I know what I'm doing. Sure made a big diffrence in trigger pull in both DA and SA. I can't wait to go to the range and try it out this week end......and you thought this might be racey:buttkick:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How do U like that gun? I have looked at them a few times over the years nad have been tempted to get 1


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Still in the honeymoon period and still in love. It fits my hand perfect and recoil is not bad at all. There is a good bit of take up on both DA and SA on the trigger till you come up to a solid stop just before the tip over point. Tip over is pretty crisp I think for this type of pistol. I'm comfortable with it. Not much trigger travel after tip over. I'm pretty rusty and I'm getting nice groups with it slow fire at 25 yards. The few people I've let shoot it seem to like it quite a bit. I found a post over on the Ruger Forum that informed me that the main recoil spring is directional. No mention of this in the manual. I guess if you get it backwards it's not as accurate. The end that goes into the slide fits just snug. Looking at the spring you can't see the diffrence. If it's a bit sloppy in its seat it's backwards.


----------

